# wilson ships



## hullboy

Hi guys have any of you sailed in the wilson line


----------



## Bob Murdoch

Did my first trip as solo Radio Officer on the Tasso, December 1958 March 1959.
Great memories of a great tfip round the Med with a great team.
cheers Bob


----------



## Aberdonian

The _Rialto _and _Consuelo_ were often seen in 50s Aberdeen discharging grain from Canada. 
Nice looking ships.

Keith


----------



## Stag

*Wison ships*

Hi Hull Boy.

Saled in the Domino 1961 on the Med run.The Ariosto 1962 Copenhagen out of london and the Rollo Hull to Gothenburg 1964
Best regards


----------



## John Jarman

I did my first and last trip on the Spero in 1947. Newcastle - Bilbao - N/castle.

I played with my clockwork toy car on a hatch cover and lost the key overboard. My dad said that he would put a chalk mark on the ship's side and we'd get it on the way back.....never did though...

JJ.


----------



## arthur elletson

hi hullboy first and last ship wilsons and a few inbetween.malmo 23/7/64 to28/9/64, volo 22/9/65 to 29/11/65, bravo 16/12/65 to 11/5/66, teano 3/5/67 to 15/6/67, rialto 9/6/68 to 10/2/69,salmo 22/9/71 to 9/5/72 all good ships and good runs


----------



## nickwilson89

arthur elletson said:


> hi hullboy first and last ship wilsons and a few inbetween.malmo 23/7/64 to28/9/64, volo 22/9/65 to 29/11/65, bravo 16/12/65 to 11/5/66, teano 3/5/67 to 15/6/67, rialto 9/6/68 to 10/2/69,salmo 22/9/71 to 9/5/72 all good ships and good runs


Off topic, I am afraid but putting Hull and Elletson together I was wondering if you were a relative of Brian Elletson, I sailed with in Silver Line 1952-3 as apprentices Nick


----------



## Johnny Walker

*Wilson's*

I sailed on the Cicero from June 70 to August 70. A great looking little ship, I joined her in the West India dock in London. A quick trip round the Med. For about 6 weeks with 12 passengers discharging a British cargo, then back loading for I think Felixtowe, London and Hull . Then cleaning the ship up and doing a stock take as that was the last trip under the Red Ensign because she was sold to a Turkish company. A good ship with good food pay and conditions. (Thumb)


----------



## arthur elletson

*wilson line*



nickwilson89 said:


> Off topic, I am afraid but putting Hull and Elletson together I was wondering if you were a relative of Brian Elletson, I sailed with in Silver Line 1952-3 as apprentices Nick


hi nick no brian elletson is no relation all my family were trawlermen except me ,Arthur.


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Ellermans Wilson Line*

Just to let all ex Wilson men know that We have our own friendly site on F/B by putting in the search bar you will find us.you do not have to mess with the other part of F/Book .As admin I will see you there (Thumb)


----------



## Suffolklad

*Ellerman Wilson*

Hello everyone, 
This is my first posting on this site which I must state certainly looks very interesting.
I was at sea from 1950 until 1960. During this period I shipped out on the following Wilson ships:
Ss Gitano 27August-24 Nov 1952
Ss Silvio. 16 June- 18 Aug 1953
Ss Ariosto. 4 Oct 1956-8Jan 1957

Of the three I thought the Silvio was the worst for riding out rough weather she had the motion of a corkscrew when ploughing into North Sea gales when saling to Norway.

Any fellow posters on these ships on these dates?

Happy New Year to you all

Suffolk ladd (80+ years)


)


----------



## stevemim

Was on the Carlo in 1966,very enjoyable runs to Sweden,great menories


----------



## igw1740

Hi all
Joined Wilson Line 1957 to 1967 as cadet & 3rd mate, sailed on numerous ships. Cicero. Sacramento, Domino Sep 1958-Feb 1960.Great ship. Jack Atkinson master. Gorden Needman mate. Others All atlantic ships, Med, S Africa, India.
Ian Walker


----------



## Barmyclaresdad

*Wilsons*

As R/O did relief job on Rollo in 1960 and then Med trip on Vasco


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Anyone sail with "Bucky" Dent on wilsons fleet??


----------



## nickwilson89

arthur elletson said:


> hi nick no brian elletson is no relation all my family were trawlermen except me ,Arthur.


Thanks, Arthur. Well I thought it as worth a try. Funnily enough he had spent time on Hull trawlers before deciding to go deep sea with Silver Line in 1951 Nick


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Hi Suffolk Lad,Just to confirm your comment on the performance of the Silvio in bad weather ploughing through the North Sea,I did 3 month on her with Capt Whitfield a pure gem of a Captain in my mind and witnessed quite a few days of no sleep,not good on 4 on 4 off.We where on the Norwegian run in 1964/65 ..


----------



## Headswan

I'm not a sailor but trying to track a couple of old friends who left school to become cadets at Trinity House. Rod (Roderick) Knowles from Anlaby and Dicky (Richard) Shaw from Cottingham. Haven't seen hide not hair of either of them since they went to sea. Any links?


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Johnny Walker just to let you know John CICERO 1970 was sold to the Maldives Islands and she was renamed Maldive Trust sam2182sw


----------



## humber

igw1740 said:


> Hi all
> Joined Wilson Line 1957 to 1967 as cadet & 3rd mate, sailed on numerous ships. Cicero. Sacramento, Domino Sep 1958-Feb 1960.Great ship. Jack Atkinson master. Gorden Needman mate. Others All atlantic ships, Med, S Africa, India.
> Ian Walker


Ian...Are you the same Ian Walker (Titch) I shared a flat with in Hull for either Mates or 2nd Mates at BNS in the 1960's?....Keith G....(PM me if you are)


----------



## Bridie

*Rollo: April - June 1970*
Great trip. Most of deck crowd straight off the pool.
The mate couldn't believe it when we asked if we could have a day off to visit the Acropolis in Athens - and actually did just that. Thought we'd all come back the worse for wear from ouzo. That's not to say we didn't make the most of the ouzo at other times  Gave us another day off to visit the Topkapi Museum in Istanbul.

Link: *Nearest bar in Piraeus*


----------



## John Dryden

Headswan said:


> I'm not a sailor but trying to track a couple of old friends who left school to become cadets at Trinity House. Rod (Roderick) Knowles from Anlaby and Dicky (Richard) Shaw from Cottingham. Haven't seen hide not hair of either of them since they went to sea. Any links?


I remember them both from Trinity House,Headswan.I did bump into Richard Shaw in 1969 or 1970 and he was sailing with the RFA then.


----------



## Headswan

Thank you very much for your message, John. Very kind. Alan Suddaby just made contact with the same information. It also looks as though Rod did some work for Blue Star. The trail goes cold by about 1980.

Cheers,

Ray


----------



## Kanbe

Did one trip on the Rinaldo chartered to Ellermans to Walvis Bay in 1961

Kanbe


----------



## igw1740

Hi Keith 
Just seem your message good hear from you. That's me were you with Bank Line?
My email add is [email protected].
Regards Ian (Titch)


----------



## igw1740

humber said:


> Ian...Are you the same Ian Walker (Titch) I shared a flat with in Hull for either Mates or 2nd Mates at BNS in the 1960's?....Keith G....(PM me if you are)


Hi Keith.
Tried to PM you but says you don't accept PM's hope you get this Ian


----------



## humber

igw1740 said:


> Hi Keith.
> Tried to PM you but says you don't accept PM's hope you get this Ian


Hi Ian...try it now, didn't realise the buddy only PM's box ticked


----------



## Julie Dodsworth

Hello Ian
Do you recall my Granddad, Stanley Stocks? He was a ship's purser and died on the Cicero in 1960....
Julie


----------



## Brian (Alfie) Davis

I sailed as Third Mate on the Bassano in 1962. It was a 'three monther' to India/Pakistan/Sudan with a general cargo. I remember we had a charming stewardess who would make lemon tea for us in the tropics and generally mother us.


----------

